# Simple MTA needed in FBSD 7.2r VMware guest machine



## fuzzynco (Oct 20, 2009)

I've successfully installed FBSD 7.2r and so far all the
hardware works. I need a way to cope with outgoing 
(out of machine) email. basically I'd like reply-to: and the froms
to reflect my hotmail account (where the real source is 
my userid or root's). I think MUA handles the headers,
but the MTA handles the SMTP conversation. 

the defualt MTA only handles internal email. 
is there a simple MTA I can use to get support
for external outgoing email? :q

Thanks


----------



## aragon (Oct 20, 2009)

mail/dma
mail/ssmtp


----------

